# More guppies ...



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello everyone...
well last night before I went to bed I seen that one of my female guppy was ready to drop so i put her in the breeding tank...and about 1 hour after she started dropping...
so when i woke up ..I checked on her to find about 150 fry and she is still at it..OMG..the poor lil thing...
But I guess a good way of looking at it alot of live food to feed my angels.. ..thats if i can do it..I gave them about a dozen now..but feel so mean..lol 

But I also love my angel babies..and they love me more when i feed them good food like that..haha
anyways take care everyone..have a good day...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy cow.... that is a lot of fry!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

sharon said:


> Hello everyone...
> well last night before I went to bed I seen that one of my female guppy was ready to drop so i put her in the breeding tank...and about 1 hour after she started dropping...
> so when i woke up ..I checked on her to find about 150 fry and she is still at it..OMG..the poor lil thing...
> But I guess a good way of looking at it alot of live food to feed my angels.. ..thats if i can do it..I gave them about a dozen now..but feel so mean..lol
> ...


Ciddian used to drop off big bags of little guppies and my angels would have fun murdering them. Circle of life bla bla whatever...

Better for them than flakes or pellets


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey i woulda kept them myself but i didnt have the room!!! 

Plus mine are just wilds 

Chompy.. be nice, He's trying. LOL Right pablo


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh ya..lots of guppies...and your right...it is better for them then the flake food ...thats why I also breed the mollies..so the angels dont get sick of guppy fry..lol...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

sharon said:


> Oh ya..lots of guppies...and your right...it is better for them then the flake food ...thats why I also breed the mollies..so the angels dont get sick of guppy fry..lol...


If you find me an angel that ever gets sick of guppies I will personally give you one million dollars.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine is! XD Pay up.....


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

The only draw back to feeding guppy fry is you may never have parent raising angels. 

I kept my first angel alive by feeding her guppy fry when she was ill and would eat nothing else.....just picture me waiting at the breeding trap to catch the fry as the female dropped them.....darn if she didn't outsmart me by turning so quick and eating them herself most of the time 

In my tank when it was a community tank I had guppies (angels and other fish) and only the odd guppy ever made it.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey pablo..I was kidding around about angels getting sick of guppy fry..I didnt think for a min..that could happen..anyways..Nightowl..why would'nt the angelfish be parent raising?This is my first time having angel fish..so anything at all that I should know..would be of great help..thats the way to learn the in's and out's about this hobby..Talk to others and listen....


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

A lot of people have found that feeding fry to Angels can increase aggression in the angels.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Well..I still didnt see any signs of that ..yet..they are still really young .they are only 11 weeks old now..The guppy fry I give them is only a treat..its not a everyday thing..they also get the brine shrimp and blood worms ,cichlid flakes as well some tropcal flakes..and some other little treats here and there..what do you guys feed your angels?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I feed the same  I happened to get some live daphina from last summer and still have the coloney... She seems to like them if she sees them lol


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi There!Yes I think alot of angel owners feed the same..and they seam to be growing really good...I think my angels are happy lil babies..


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

Just wondering if I am not alone on this: I feel kinda guilty when I feed my Oscar and Knife fish platy and guppy fry (have way too many right now......). This also cuts down on the frozen blood worms that I usually buy. Does anyone feel guilty too?  How would one avoid feeling guilty?


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes!I dont like doing it..I feel bad about feeding the guppy fry and mollies..But its the best food out there for your fish..
So for me ..what I try to do is keep the best .out of the guppy drop or the mollies and sell them to pet stores or give them away to other fish owners..
and then anything i dont keep I feed to the angels and even give the guppies and mollies some fry as well..I know its sad but at the same time ..how can one keep all those fry..just cant be done..
hope this was some help to you...


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

Thank you Sharon.  It helps to know that it's the best food (for my other fishies) and that others feel the same way too.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Your Welcome Aki!Glad I could be some help..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL if i baby or look at the fry to much i do feel bad.. lol..

Thats why i have tonnes of grown wild guppies i just love... :3 Thank god for cheap tubberware


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

Heh heh that's cute (I think I would have been in the same boat but I know I would drive the people around me crazy)


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

haha...I have keeped so many guppies..that I have a tank started in my sons room..maybe i'll work on one in my girls room next..LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I am sure they will love it ^^


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL..my son doesnt mind...But my girls are always after me ..mom "no more fish tanks" we have to many now...I tell them mommy just needs a bigger home..haha


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sharon

Most angels purchased from stores (and often breeders) have been raised away from the parents. 

I've had 4or 5 angel pairs and only one pair has kept eggs to wiggler stage. The unfortunate part is the male died before they spawned again. For a first try getting to the wiggler stage showed alot of promise.

My male angels do eat the eggs (after fertalization) but ones I've raised from eggs seem to leave the eggs to about wiggler stage, not sure if they see them moving and think it is lunch time or what 

My first aggel pairs were in with guppies and I'm sure they would snack on the fry as I never found one baby guppy. As free swimmers angels look like tiny guppies....my theory is the angels think anything like that is food.

Parent raising is not 100% learned as I have raised blue rams and angels (sold them as youngsters) and found out from the owners they have parent raised for them.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello!
Thanks for all you infor about the angels...I did buy mine from a breeder..and some he does take away from the pair ..others have stayed ..I understand what your saying...and all your input has been very helpful..however right now ..I am just enjoying watching my babies grow up..LOL they are growing so fast...


----------

